# synthol use on here



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I no the pros take it as they would eat dog s**t if it put on 20 kilo of muscle in a week but anyone on here had good results?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

stevebills said:


> I no the pros take it as they would eat dog s**t if it put on 20 kilo of muscle in a week but anyone on here had good results?


 You planning to inject?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

stevebills said:


> I no the pros take it as they would eat dog s**t if it put on 20 kilo of muscle in a week but anyone on here had good results?


 Your going to need to take it for a good few months to maintain anything.

Where are you looking to use it? Dont expect to gain inches on your arms if thats were you plan on using it, its not all its made out to be.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Lot of guys dont understand why synthol is dangerous. Synthol is dangerous because it stays in the body, its not well elimininated and toxins are loaded in kidneys.

You take the risk to have serious kidneys problems, muscles disease, infection etc...


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You planning to inject?


 i am not planning to use it to scared I would look like Greg Valentino and just test, hgh and insulin for me with porridge


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Those gains aint loyal bro, there oil though


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

supertesty said:


> Lot of guys dont understand why synthol is dangerous. Synthol is dangerous because it stays in the body, its not well elimininated and toxins are loaded in kidneys.
> 
> You take the risk to have serious kidneys problems, muscles disease, infection etc...


 Your damn right on infection mate. The sheer amount of injections daily (standard protocol will have you pinning each pec 9 times by the end) means your chance of infection rises significantly..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

stevebills said:


> I no the pros take it as they would eat dog s**t if it put on 20 kilo of muscle in a week but anyone on here had good results?


 What pro's do you know that take it?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Mildo said:


> What pro's do you know that take it?


 all of them


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

they all take high doses of test ,hgh, insulin , peptides, sarms and sythol and strict diets and train hard

combined with freak genetics if u want to get in the top 10 and then most retire after 10 years as there body's are fooked

and then they start up supplements companys


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

stevebills said:


> all of them


 You know ALL pro's? Wow, you da man 

Incidently, I know quite a few pro's that wouldn't even dream of using that stuff.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

stevebills said:


> they all take high doses of test ,hgh, insulin , peptides, sarms and sythol and strict diets and train hard
> 
> combined with freak genetics if u want to get in the top 10 and then most retire after 10 years as there body's are fooked
> 
> and then they start up supplements companys


 It may be more pleasing if you were to start your sentences with the words, I know some people who .....?

You can't claim to know what every pro takes


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Mildo said:


> It may be more pleasing if you were to start your sentences with the words, I know some people who .....?
> 
> You can't claim to know what every pro takes


 so yes I'm guessing and and maybe profiling as some call it


----------

